# session setzen



## lexx73 (24. Sep 2006)

hallo,

ich versuche eine seite auszulesen wo eine phpsession vorher gesetzt wird. wie kann man soetwas bewerkstelligen. denn wenn ich vorher über den browser die seite aufrufe und die session in mein code übernehme, liest das programm sie ordnungsgemäß aus.

vielen dank im vorraus,
janko


----------



## Guest (25. Sep 2006)

lexx73 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich versuche eine seite auszulesen wo eine phpsession vorher gesetzt wird. wie kann man soetwas bewerkstelligen. denn wenn ich vorher über den browser die seite aufrufe und die session in mein code übernehme, liest das programm sie ordnungsgemäß aus.
> 
> ...




Cookies kannste über den Header auslesen:

   String cookie = con.getHeaderField("Set-Cookie");

Con ist hier von Typ URLConnection.


----------



## lexx73 (26. Sep 2006)

ok, danke. aber das war es glaube ich nicht was ich gesucht habe. denn die phpsession wird ja via get übergeben, d.h. ich kann sie ja über die adresse auslesen. mein problem ist das die seite richtig ausgelesen wird wenn ich vorher die adresse mit session im browser aufrufe und danach das programm starte, ansonsten zeigt er mir nur eine zwischenseite an.


----------

